# This is why I'm quitting!!



## Chauffeur_James

This is why I'm quitting, I was at near peak performance, almost no downtime in between fares, didn't even have time to pee for 9 hours of being online, and this was my takeaway!! And since I apparently made the guarantee, I didn't see a dime of guarantee pay. If you want to bust your ass, burn through gas and destroy your car for this shit money be my guest!!!!

Uber Out!!!!

Bye Felicia!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unter ling

Sorry to see how badly you got screwed, but there is life after uber, and its great.


----------



## Sweet Ping

How the **** they value the time of an uberX driver 5 times less then uberPlus driver with all those short trips? 

The plus car may be the double the price of the X, but where is the human aspect of the job?

Do they even know that there is a live dude in the driver seat?


----------



## rtaatl

This should be posted in some other forum or site online to show the truth of UberX. More rides doesn't equal more pay. Especially when you can only do 3-4 rides an hour at most.


----------



## Lidman

It's nice to see that more and more drivers are seeing the light.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Chauffeur_James said:


> View attachment 4375
> 
> 
> This is why I'm quitting, I was at near peak performance, almost no downtime in between fares, didn't even have time to pee for 9 hours of being online, and this was my takeaway!! And since I apparently made the guarantee, I didn't see a dime of guarantee pay. If you want to bust your ass, burn through gas and destroy your car for this shit money be my guest!!!!
> 
> Uber Out!!!!
> 
> Bye Felicia!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, now that is Uber reality 101. Bust yer ass for 8 or 9 hours, driving steadily and GROSS less than 90 bucks.

What an utter and complete waste of time.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lidman said:


> It's nice to see that more and more drivers are seeing the light.


Math reality tends to bring the light quite quickly. Even for the ones still on the road, they'll all drain out in monetary bloodletting soon enough.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sweet Ping said:


> How the **** they value the time of an uberX driver 5 times less then uberPlus driver with all those short trips?
> 
> The plus car may be the double the price of the X, but where is the human aspect of the job?
> 
> Do they even know that there is a live dude in the driver seat?


Pax know for a fact that UberX drivers are pitifully poor morons who can't do math, but hell, why should they care?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Chauffeur_James said:


> View attachment 4375
> 
> 
> This is why I'm quitting, I was at near peak performance, almost no downtime in between fares, didn't even have time to pee for 9 hours of being online, and this was my takeaway!! And since I apparently made the guarantee, I didn't see a dime of guarantee pay. If you want to bust your ass, burn through gas and destroy your car for this shit money be my guest!!!!
> 
> Uber Out!!!!
> 
> Bye Felicia!!!!!!!!!!!


POST # 1 : @Chauffeur_James : ♤♡♢♧ A 5☆ exit
Post for all of us at UP.net from a stylish guy.
Please let us known of future $ucce$$ ...the ONLY
way to PI$$ ON & OFF #Mr.ConstipatedBaehead!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

unter ling said:


> Sorry to see how badly you got screwed, but there is life after uber, and its great.


POST #2 / @unter ling : ♤♡♢♧ Pleased to see
that Post #FUBER life is great, at least in your
part of OZ. Care to elaborate where and what?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Lidman said:


> It's nice to see that more and more drivers are seeing the light.


POST # 5 / @Lidman: ♤♡♢♧ How has
Lyfting been in Asheville lately?


----------



## Bob Smith

lol ubers pretty much like that friend that uses you for ur car. "hey man can i get a ride?" ur pretty much paying them at this point haha. I kinda wanna drive just because i met some cool people driving. if you need this money to survive ur ****ed.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Bob Smith said:


> lol ubers pretty much like that friend that uses you for ur car. "hey man can i get a ride?" ur pretty much paying them at this point haha. I kinda wanna drive just because i met some cool people driving. if you need this money to survive ur ****ed.


I'm in the same position, I do like meeting new people, but this isn't a "job" as in making any money


----------



## Bart McCoy

how did he get $2 and $3 fares? you have no base and no min fare in that city?


----------



## Selcric

Bart McCoy said:


> how did he get $2 and $3 fares? you have no base and no min fare in that city?


Min fare =4.00
Subtract 20 percent = 3.20
Subtract 1 dollar srf = 2.20

Is been stated over and over again as to what a joke minimum rides are. And I'm sure he/she had to waste time with each of those (un)fares due to lagging pax, etc.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Selcric said:


> Min fare =4.00
> Subtract 20 percent = 3.20
> Subtract 1 dollar srf = 2.20
> 
> Is been stated over and over again as to what a joke minimum rides are. And I'm sure he/she had to waste time with each of those (un)fares due to lagging pax, etc.


Actual calculation is:

Min. Fare = $4.00
Subtract $1 SRF = $3.00
Subtract 20% of remaining total = $2.40


----------



## chi1cabby




----------



## Selcric

Chauffeur_James said:


> Actual calculation is:
> 
> Min. Fare = $4.00
> Subtract $1 SRF = $3.00
> Subtract 20% of remaining total = $2.40


Sorry, I guess I grew accustomed to Uber math. I get my numbers all messed up all the time, that and I use the figures to fit my needs when making a point. Travis taught me well.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

What do you expect for 75 cents a mile in Orlando...?


----------



## Lidman

Sweet Ping said:


> How the **** they value the time of an uberX driver 5 times less then uberPlus driver with all those short trips?
> 
> The plus car may be the double the price of the X, but where is the human aspect of the job?
> 
> Do they even know that there is a live dude in the driver seat?


 Perhaps Travis and co think that they are all "driverless cars" that pay all the auto/ins/gas expense by themselves.


----------



## johnywinslow

This is a good example of how hot to drive for uber under a guarantee pay scale. first of all NEVER EVER start the ap before the top of the hour exactly. That first trip was done for FREE. it was a 17.00 trip, unless you started at 6pm and it took 50 min to get your first call, that simply was guarantee uber did not have to pay you. opposite of this idea is quitting at 10 min until the top of the hour. you get paid for 50 min of each hour with your ap on. next drive slow, take your time, offer to stop for your riders (good service) try to stretch each trip out as long as you can. don't even think about the fare! at this point you drive by the hour, hourly pay only! don't chase surges, just sit back and play the hourly game, HOWEVER!!!!! if you start out breaking guarantee then forget what I said and do what you do. Take those 18 min calls, and take your time doing it! YOUR GETTING PAID BY THE HOUR. All that said im sure guarantee will be going away soon anyway!


----------



## Lidman

I just love a good quit story.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Lidman said:


> I just love a good quit story.


Me too.

Threads like this remind me not to be too concerned about the ridesharing industry. Most people aren't cut out to be cab drivers long term and as soon as they realize what they've gotten themselves into they run for the exits.


----------



## UnStUberED

I don't know why you guys signed up.. Uber is just leeching your money and life away... Everyone in uber should quit at onc3 and only uber will suffer.


----------

